# Verkaufe Felt BMX



## baschdi (22. März 2006)

grüß euch alle, mir wurde das forum hier empfohlen um mein fahrrad zu verkaufen, hoffe das stimmt auch^^, 
naja ich hab ein Felt BMX zu verkaufen, es Handelt sich glaub um das Feld hypnotik (schau aber nochmal nach, wenn ich bei der garage vorbeifahr in der es momentan untergestellt ist...), also sagen wirs so ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es das hypnotic is, aber da ich kein bild im internet gefunden hab vom hypnotik wo die vorderen pegs nicht auf der "achse" sondenr am rahmen angebracht sind hab ich nur ein bild von dem static bike, da da sowhl farbe als auch pegs stimmen....so genug gequatscht....daten vom bike bekommt man im internet, das fahrrad ist gut erhalten, stand so gut wie immer unter dach und ist gut erthalten, 
habe mir einen preis von ca 350 euro (VB) vorgestellt, würde mich über beiträge und e-mails freuen, gruß aus dem schönen augsburg in der nähe von münchen
basti


----------



## I bins d i bins (22. März 2006)

eigenes foto???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baschdi (22. März 2006)

das angegebene hab ich irgendwp ausm netz, wüsst nichtmal mehr woher aber eigenes bidl folgt in guten 20 minuten, muss meine digid-cam-akkus erst ncoh laden!gruß baschdi

interesse???


----------



## baschdi (22. März 2006)

besser ging das bild nicht, das fahrrad wird vor verkauf natürlich noch ordentlich geputzt^^, hab es nur eben noch gefahren, und bei dem sau wetter....grüße

achja es is ein "mystic" bike


----------



## billi (22. März 2006)

für das teil willste 350 euro haben ?
ein neues mystic kostet bei parano auch 350 euro , hat dann aber schon ne 3teilige kurbel etc. 
ausserdem is bei dir überall rost  , da kannste froh sein wenn du dafür noch 200 bekommst


----------



## No Risk (22. März 2006)

mein felt hypnotic hat bei neukauf damals 700DM gekostet von 2003.
also 350â¬ zu verlangen fÃ¼r ein gebrauchtes Felt ist zu hoch.


----------



## baschdi (23. März 2006)

das ist gut zu wissen, hab da echt keine ahnung, hab auch keinerlei preisvorstellung gehabt, bsi mir ein bekannter (kennt sich mit moutenbikes aus), naja auf jedenfall meinte er 350 is okay, hab da doch keine ahnung, hab damals 1000 mark gezahlt!?
naja dann jemand für 200 interesse? (ps, der rost ist nur bei den griffen---tiefer drinn eigentlich nicht, und in den pegs)
grüße...
ps nich böse sein, hab doch keine ahnung


----------



## billi (23. März 2006)

du hast noch mark gezahlt ? dann is das ding ja nichtmal 100 euro wert


----------



## Domas (23. März 2006)

baschdi, kommst du aus göttingen/weende?


----------



## >>Bullet<< (23. März 2006)

@ horst




			
				baschdi schrieb:
			
		

> gruß aus dem schönen augsburg in der nähe von münchen
> basti


----------



## baschdi (23. März 2006)

also hier niemand intersse?hat jemand ne ahungn wo ichs losbekommen kann!?wäre klasse, 
oder vielleicht och jemand lust n bmx zu kaufen^^
grüße, wie ich auch schon so schön zitiert wurde aus AUGSBURG^^
mfg
baschdi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raddon (23. März 2006)

Ebay, da kannste noch ein schönes Sümmchen rausschlagen.


----------



## Domas (23. März 2006)

baschdi schrieb:
			
		

> ... aus AUGSBURG^^
> mfg
> baschdi



oh, sry ^^  habich überlesen 
mich hat nämlich neulich einer vom balkon aus angesprochen ob ich nich einen kenne der nen felt bmx haben will ^^ dachte vllt warst du das


----------

